# Portsmouth to Bilbao



## roncab (Feb 26, 2007)

is it still possible to overnight at portsmouth ferry terminal


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*bilbao*

Yes, stay to the sides away from the lanes


----------

